# Take THAT Poodle People!



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm so proud of my two...let me preface this by saying this is not against all poodle people, just a particular couple. 

In Duncan's therapy dog group there is a couple with like four standard poodles. They think their poop don't stink. They are very hoity-toity with their agility, spinning, barking tricks dogs. They've never really liked Duncan cause Duncan's biggest trick is sitting and shaking. But the nursing home residents love him, no matter how many tricks the poodles do, Dunc just sits, gets petted and is loved. He has a kind soul and really loves the people, not showing off--I think they just do the visits just to show off their dogs.

I took Anna to a few visits last year and she was a pup, so she was just at typical GSD pup. Well, we had a kickoff picnic for this year's visits and Anna and Dun showed up the poodle people! 

There were about 15 dogs there, mine were well behaved, greeting, sitting, laying. The poodle people's dogs were barking one was running around and even snapped at Duncan. The poodle people were in shock. It was even better to hear people saying how good Anna and Dunc were and how calm they were! 

The little evil imp inside me was grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Muwahaha! Good for you!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So there!!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

LOL yeah!!!!! That is too funny.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahaha nice. lol


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks! I know it's evil of me, but I had to hide my smile!

I want to get Anna into agility even more now so she can compete against the poodle people...when I mentioned to them I was wanting to get her involved in agility since she's fast and has great drive they were like "Ohhh....really?" 

I SMELT FEAR!!!









But I was really proud of Anna, she did great with all the people...calm and no freak outs. Duncan just took in all the petting he could find!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Go Anna!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good for Anna and Dunc! 



> Quote:I SMELT FEAR!!!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

"Poodle People" sounds like a title for a cheezy sci-fi/horror movie LOL. 

Good Job Duncan and Anna!!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Hooray for Duncan and Anna! What fine ambassadors for the breed. Way to show up those hoity-toity people.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

YAY!

Great job Duncan and Anna!


----------

